# Tabelle Formatieren mit system.out.format



## Ocean (14. Dez 2011)

Hallo, ich möchte eine Tabelle mit 4 verschiedenen Werten (string, double, int, string) als tabelle ausgeben, weiß jedoch nicht wie ich mit format arbeite, könntet ihr mir die formatierung durchgeben? dankeschön 

es soll ungefähr so aussehen

Name           Doublezahl             Anzahl           Wort
Hallo            1234.60                20                 Welt


----------



## AmunRa (14. Dez 2011)

hast du eine Konkrete Frage? 

du solltest wohl mal ein Paar Tutorials dazu lesen 
Java ist auch eine Insel – 4.7 Formatieren von Ausgaben


----------



## Ocean (14. Dez 2011)

habe ich, bringt mich nicht weiter, brauche nur die formatierung

system.out.format(%....)


----------



## WieBitte? (14. Dez 2011)

Wieso bringt das dich nicht weiter? Da steht doch alles was du brauchst?
Oder wo sind da die Verständnisschwierigkeiten?


----------



## bygones (14. Dez 2011)

ich denke eher Formatter (Java Platform SE 6) das passt besser - er will ja einfach einen String formatieren


----------



## Ocean (14. Dez 2011)

System.out.format(%s %f %a %x, stringname1, doublename, floatname, stringname2)

so?


----------



## Ocean (14. Dez 2011)

geht nicht , kann mir jemand eine beispielformatierung mit den werten posten?


----------



## AmunRa (14. Dez 2011)

Stell bitte eine konkrete Frage dann können wir dir helfen.
Aber hier läuft nichts nach dem Motto ich will das, macht mal


----------



## Ocean (14. Dez 2011)

das ist eine kleine zeile, ich dachte hier bekommt man hilfe, es ist nur eine zeile


----------



## bygones (14. Dez 2011)

```
System.out.printf("%s %s %s %n", "erstens", "zweitens", "drittens");
```


----------



## Ocean (14. Dez 2011)

konkrete frage = erster post!


----------



## Ocean (14. Dez 2011)

danke bygones, das hab ich gebraucht


----------

